# Two orange lights and stuck on powering on.



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Some quick help please, I have just found my tIvo unresponsive with one green light and the right light orange. Though it could be making its call but it would not respond to any remote inputs. Tried a reboot and now stuck at the Welcome powering on screen with two orange lights.

Someone going to tell me my HD is hosed?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

RWILTS said:


> Some quick help please, I have just found my tIvo unresponsive with one green light and the right light orange. Though it could be making its call but it would not respond to any remote inputs. Tried a reboot and now stuck at the Welcome powering on screen with two orange lights.
> 
> Someone going to tell me my HD is hosed?


Have you tried the built-in diagnostics called Kickstart?


----------



## BaggieBoy (Dec 4, 2000)

unitron said:


> Have you tried the built-in diagnostics called Kickstart?


On a UK Series 1? I don't think it is available.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

As far as I recall, yes it is 

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-kickstart-codes.php

Two orange lights is, if I remember correctly, a modem issue; though I'd await confirmation on that.


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Well!

I swapped the HD out for an original 40g and the Tivo is still acting strangely. I had to boot it twice to get it to work. I then had to do a phone call as the replacement HD does not have the network card drivers installed. The response to everything is now sluggish and after the successful data download most channels are only showing as Teletext! 

o and the other two spare boxes that were account in good standing are now showing as 8 account closed. I haven't used them in months (if not years) and they are obviously not in my name so I don't know if Tivo/Virgin are cancelling non active accounts.

This afternoon i thought the one time impossible..Maybe its time for life without Tivo...


----------

